# A word of encouragement for all the complainers



## Newbie3838 (Jun 15, 2015)

There seem to be a lot of complaints here on this forum. I just wanted to share my day today. 

I wasn't planning on driving because I was scheduled to work my other job (server). My boss sent me home during the lunch shift because it was slow. I marched right out of there and said you know what - I'm gonna turn on the Uber app. 

That is exactly what I did. I drove the downtown lunch hour from 12-2 and made over $20 just like that. Very busy with office workers using Uber to go to lunch and back.

After that, I went to Top Golf. It was almost like I was hitting free balls with the extra money I made!

Now that's what I call making the system work for me


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Sigh...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

wow 20$ . iv been doing this all wrong.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Wholly shit!! $20 in 2 hours. Is that net or gross?


----------



## Newbie3838 (Jun 15, 2015)

It was $24.00 in fares. For Dallas that's actually pretty good.
I look at it this way - if I didn't log-in and drive that would have been $0.00

Uber On!


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

This is _almost_ identical to my story!

Except in mine, the $20 went towards the $110 new tire after debris in the street punctured my sidewall... oh, pax rated me a 1 for delayed/incomplete trip, left their half full Starbucks cup on its side spilled on my carpet, and while I didn't get to hit any free golf balls... the sensation I had was close -- like getting hit in the balls.

Uber-unicorns Sweetpea!


----------



## Newbie3838 (Jun 15, 2015)

poopy said:


> This is _almost_ identical to my story!
> 
> Except in mine, the $20 went towards the $110 new tire after debris in the street punctured my sidewall... oh, pax rated me a 1 for delayed/incomplete trip, left their half full Starbucks cup on its side spilled on my carpet, and while I didn't get to hit any free golf balls... the sensation I had was close -- like getting hit in the balls.
> 
> Uber-unicorns Sweetpea!


Wow Poopy. That's sounds terrible. I hope you get some nice rides in to make up for all of that.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks.

Today, so far so good.
Pax did vomit on the back of my seat and on my neck and head, but luckily it wasn't chunky... pretty clear... and the hat I'm wearing isn't my good one.

Uber-to-riches


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

This place is like Game of Thrones, even though I know what's going to happen, I am completely amused by all the brutality


----------



## Newbie3838 (Jun 15, 2015)

I know it's hard to stay positive with vomit in your car but you have to. Remember, you are the owner of your own business and your own boss. Take charge of your success.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Glad it wasn't chunky


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Newbie3838 said:


> I know it's hard to stay positive with vomit in your car but you have to. Remember, you are the owner of your own business and your own boss. Take charge of your success.


What about piss? Are we allowed to get upset about that? Blood? Shit?

Or do we HAVE TO stay positive no matter what?


----------



## Newbie3838 (Jun 15, 2015)

Blood would upset me too, but the other fluids are just occupational hazards we all have to deal with at some point.
Stay positive guys.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Occupational Hazard? LMAO


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the encouraging words.

Actually the vomit incident could have been worse. A lot of it splashed off of me and onto the 3 Uber-Eats meals I was delivering that were on my passenger seat. Since the puke was clear and not chunky, it dried with no visible residue.

The one customer did ask what the weird smell was. I told him I don't eat Chinese food, so I don't know.

He smiled and said "5 for 5".
I wasn't sure what that meant, so later I reported 'serious concern with customer' on the app. It kinda sounded like he was sexually hitting on me.

Still waiting on the reply from Uber.


----------



## Newbie3838 (Jun 15, 2015)

Well I'm glad you have the right attitude. I think you have what it takes to make it in this business.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks again.

You know you're the only one who has told me that, well besides my probation officer.

Sometimes we just have to appreciate the small things.

Uber-forward-my-fellow-troll-forum-friend


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Troll alert.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Newbie3838 said:


> I know it's hard to stay positive with vomit in your car but you have to. Remember, you are the owner of your own business and your own boss. Take charge of your success.


Thanks for the signature line. Brilliant.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Newbie3838 said:


> Remember, you are the owner of your own business


Wait this my own business?!?!?
Holy crap I need to change the fare rates, educate my customers on app use, add a tip button, add a destination filter, request distance limit filter, add return tolls for trips under $15. There's more but I gotta get on those ASAP because those things will increase the profit margin of MY business and help me deliver a higher level of service.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What about piss? Are we allowed to get upset about that? Blood? Shit?
> 
> Or do we HAVE TO stay positive no matter what?


Get raped, don't be upset. Be a good slave or your great masters will punish you.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Just when you thought this couldn't get any better for this obvious UberSpy...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ROFL @ this thread.

If im ever in SoCal, ill buy Poopy two Jagerbombs.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DrivingStPete said:


> This place is like Game of Thrones, even though I know what's going to happen, I am completely amused by all the brutality


More sex in Game of Thrones.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Newbie3838 said:


> It was $24.00 in fares. For Dallas that's actually pretty good.
> I look at it this way - if I didn't log-in and drive that would have been $0.00
> 
> Uber On!


So if $24 in fares (which is NOT $20 btw) is good in Dallas, what's average in Dallas?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> More sex in Game of Thrones.


Its a lot more fun to make your own sex tape. Game of Thrones gone too religious lately.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Newbie3838 said:


> Blood would upset me too, but the other fluids are just occupational hazards we all have to deal with at some point.
> Stay positive guys.


...Are you even real?



Fuzzyelvis said:


> So if $24 in fares (which is NOT $20 btw) is good in Dallas, what's average in Dallas?


I swift kick in the nuts, a few dirty bills tossed on the ground next to our crumpled body, and a demand for a thank you from Uber for the privilege of using their app.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What about piss? Are we allowed to get upset about that? Blood? Shit?
> 
> Or do we HAVE TO stay positive no matter what?


Nope... It is OK to get pissed off when your seat is pissed on.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Nope... It is OK to get pissed off when your seat is pissed on.


Grocery stores and CVS sell Ph strips.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Fuzzer, I do agree with the OP about being positive. However in a different sort of way. I'm "positive"ly certain that the OP is either one of the forum members using an additional nic just to have some fun with us, or another newbie who has yet to be truly housebroken with uber.

If it is the latter of the two, I think we should allow the OP to enjoy the uber pinkcloud they are on, cause it won't last. I am POSITIVE about that.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> I'm "positive"ly certain that the OP is either one of the forum members using an additional nic just to have some fun with us,


Its Duke of Dallas


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I wish the Uber feel good newbies would get a grip. They are either Uber corporate infiltrating this site, or new drivers who are way out of touch with reality.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

$12 per hour Ubernomics. 
Expenses are an inconvenient truth.
Here at UberThink we try and encourage you to avoid expenses.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Newbie3838 said:


> Take charge of your success


You can't take charge of your success when you have a rapist company like Uber cutting your rates every six months. Rate cuts equal less money for the drivers. Uber can lie to us all they want about this. They do it all the time. No tipping policy does not allow you to take charge of your business. You can't "take charge of your Uber success" when Uber forces you with threat of deactivation to pick up minimum fares that equate to $3 per ride.

$24 in fares is not $20 for you by the way. It's $18 after safe rider rip off and 20%. Then take out gas, depreciation and other expenses and you're a few pennies past minimum wage. Wow...minimum wage.

You were lucky, had you picked up one more ping that was 15 minutes away and had to wait for five minutes and drive them the minimum distance, your minimum wage, big payoff would have gotten depleted down to about $5 per hour. Uber sucks. All the feel good posts in the world will not change this fact. You took a chance and got lucky you didn't get screwed. Most people who log on get raped.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

"A word of encouragement" ???? This is more like a warning for anyone with a grasp of 5th grade mathematics. Maybe your target audience was for those who can't add and subtract.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Right, that's about all it pays for right now, is when you have nothing better to do.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Newbie3838 said:


> There seem to be a lot of complaints here on this forum.


Well yeah, you posted in the Complaint area of the forum... what did you expect?

*Forum* > *Community* > *Complaints*
<--- move the way... 
then look under *Options* and select *Other*

Post this nonsense there... 
Have a nice day.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Newbie3838 said:


> There seem to be a lot of complaints here on this forum. I just wanted to share my day today.
> 
> I wasn't planning on driving because I was scheduled to work my other job (server). My boss sent me home during the lunch shift because it was slow. I marched right out of there and said you know what - I'm gonna turn on the Uber app.
> 
> ...



*Man get lost!!! How's that for encouragement? *


----------



## SFDriverU (Aug 24, 2015)

Im sure the IRS wants their share from that whopping $20..


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

SFDriverU said:


> Im sure the IRS wants their share from that whopping $20..


Exactly, apparently the OP hasn't heard of self employment tax and income tax. Nor has she heard of gas, car devaluation, maintenance, wear and tear, car washes and RISK. Nor can she do math. $24 minus 20 % is $19.20.

Wait til she has to pay that $1000 deductible on an insurance claim.

Uber On!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

bscott said:


> Wholly shit!! $20 in 2 hours. Is that net or gross?


^^^
That's pretty gross.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

poopy said:


> This is _almost_ identical to my story!
> 
> Except in mine, the $20 went towards the $110 new tire after debris in the street punctured my sidewall... oh, pax rated me a 1 for delayed/incomplete trip, left their half full Starbucks cup on its side spilled on my carpet, and while I didn't get to hit any free golf balls... the sensation I had was close -- like getting hit in the balls.
> 
> Uber-unicorns Sweetpea!


^^^
LMAO!


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

Well 20.00 x 7 = 140.00 a week OMG that life changing dough this is
kinda reason the surge is getting killed most of the time drivers hitting the
road just for the heck of it!............


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Newbie3838 said:


> That is exactly what I did. I drove the downtown lunch hour from 12-2 and made over $20 just like that. Very busy with office workers using Uber to go to lunch and back.
> 
> After that, I went to Top Golf. It was almost like I was hitting free balls with the extra money I made!
> 
> Now that's what I call making the system work for me


Just a question, what do you value your time at? *Time is the most value asset you have, it's limited can't be purchased and is not replaceable!* In addition many people forget running a vehicle is expensive, maybe not today but collectively fuel, maintenance and increased depreciation.

Less assume you took $6.50 - 7.00 per hour after expenses, can I hire you for $10 an hour?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Newbie3838 said:


> There seem to be a lot of complaints here on this forum. I just wanted to share my day today.
> 
> I wasn't planning on driving because I was scheduled to work my other job (server). My boss sent me home during the lunch shift because it was slow. I marched right out of there and said you know what - I'm gonna turn on the Uber app.
> 
> ...


10 bucks an hour eh? before or after ubers cut? how much gas did ya blow? lets say likely 2 gallons.. So from your 20 bucks you now have 15... wear and tear? ok.. so maybe you made 14.. take out taxes and we'll call it 10 bucks.. so 5 dollars an hour. One tip at work during lunch would have put that 5 bucks in your pocket.

Now tell your Boss at Uber you need to come up with better BS stories would ya? The current ones suck.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Newbie3838 said:


> I know it's hard to stay positive with vomit in your car but you have to. Remember, you are the owner of your own business and your own boss. Take charge of your success.


so I can bill the hell out of the customer who trashed my car???

oh wait.. can't do that... Uber will deactivate me. We are not our own boss when it comes to uber.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Newbie3838 said:


> There seem to be a lot of complaints here on this forum. I just wanted to share my day today.
> 
> I wasn't planning on driving because I was scheduled to work my other job (server). My boss sent me home during the lunch shift because it was slow. I marched right out of there and said you know what - I'm gonna turn on the Uber app.
> 
> ...


That's great for you. UBER advertises LIFE CHANGING money. If $20 bucks works for you for 2 hours time, then so be it. This is a good supplemental income job. However many partners are all in with UBER and we need to make $15 hr plus net to make it.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> That's great for you. UBER advertises LIFE CHANGING money. If $20 bucks works for you for 2 hours time, then so be it. This is a good supplemental income job. However many partners are all in with UBER and we need to make $15 hr plus net to make it.


They NEVER said what direction your life was gonna change...

wana join me on the corner with a sign? I found a good site and the whine'os will leave it we give them a 12 pack.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

uberparadise said:


> That's great for you. UBER advertises LIFE CHANGING money. If $20 bucks works for you for 2 hours time, then so be it. This is a good supplemental income job. However many partners are all in with UBER and we need to make $15 hr plus net to make it.


Exactly ZERO full time UberX drivers make $15+ per hour net on a weekly basis.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Exactly ZERO full time UberX drivers make $15 per hour net on a weekly basis.


Honest question.. less than or more than? (suspect less)


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> Honest question.. less than or more than? (suspect less)


Less than. Haha. The vast majority about half that.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Less than. Haha. The vast majority about half that.


averaged less than as well. One of the reasons I said heck no. Now uber is bugging me because I had a 4.94 rating and they "need" me. In my IT industry when some one "needs" me they step up to the plate with an open checkbook. Not uber. the shitty driver gets the same money.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Newbie3838 said:


> There seem to be a lot of complaints here on this forum. I just wanted to share my day today.
> 
> I wasn't planning on driving because I was scheduled to work my other job (server). My boss sent me home during the lunch shift because it was slow. I marched right out of there and said you know what - I'm gonna turn on the Uber app.
> 
> ...


Is this post for real or are you trying to be sarcastic? You come to the complaint section to tell folks not to complain and you give us that story? Joke, right?


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> wow 20$ . iv been doing this all wrong.


Looool omg how funny


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

bscott said:


> Wholly shit!! $20 in 2 hours. Is that net or gross?


U guys r killing me 20$ is that net gross, without gas might I add lol


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> forum members using an additional nic just to have some fun with us


I was thinking that, too.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> 10 bucks an hour eh? before or after ubers cut? how much gas did ya blow? lets say likely 2 gallons.. So from your 20 bucks you now have 15... wear and tear? ok.. so maybe you made 14.. take out taxes and we'll call it 10 bucks.. so 5 dollars an hour. One tip at work during lunch would have put that 5 bucks in your pocket.
> 
> Now tell your Boss at Uber you need to come up with better BS stories would ya? The current ones suck.


Lawdamercy: *GAS IS NOT YOUR ONLY EXPENSE!*

You need to know your cost per mile (in maintenance, depreciation, fuel, etc). And you need to track mileage while driving (both paid and dead miles). If you buy mints and water, you need to factor those things in, too.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Never deduct gasoline: Cars run on gas so you'd need gas anyway.

Never deduct mileage: Cars are made to be driven so you'd put those miles on your car regardless.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm 100% certain this was a carefully crafted post made by a bored regular member to stir the pot and get a reaction...and it worked...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> ROFL @ this thread.
> 
> If im ever in SoCal, ill buy Poopy two Jagerbombs.


I'll buy the next 2


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Newbie3838 said:


> It was $24.00 in fares. For Dallas that's actually pretty good.
> I look at it this way - if I didn't log-in and drive that would have been $0.00
> 
> Uber On!


Apparently you didn't factor in gas, wear and tear, ect


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Newbie3838 said:


> There seem to be a lot of complaints here on this forum. I just wanted to share my day today.
> 
> I wasn't planning on driving because I was scheduled to work my other job (server). My boss sent me home during the lunch shift because it was slow. I marched right out of there and said you know what - I'm gonna turn on the Uber app.
> 
> ...


I am not sure where to start with this one. Patience while I sort this out.

First, your posting in the complaint section, the reason there are nothing but complaints here. I think that would be a bit obvious, but I figured I would clarify it for you in case you didn't realize where you posted

Ok, now for the $24. How many $1 safe rider fees do we deduct from that $24? Now deduct the uber 20%. For shits and giggles I am going to say 4 trips, we can adjust later for the actual amount of trips. I am at $16 after uber fees.

$8 an hour, but you could work at subway and make more and you don't have to put gas in your tank.

How many miles did you put on the car for $8 an hour? How much brake pad did you wear through for those two hours? How much tread came off your tires in those two hours? How much is a brake job for your car? How much are new tires for your car? How much did it cost to use the driving range at Top Golf? Why is it you have such difficulty with basic math?

If you want to post up and tell us how good it is, then be honest with us and let us work through the math of it.

You're words mean little when you. Any back up what you post. Not complaining, just posting facts. Let's stick to the facts and see if you actually drove uber at positive revenue or negative revenue.

Did I mention you are complaining about complainers in the complaint section of the forum?

Do all the peeps in Dallas have the same level of intelligence?

As far as your comment that it's good money in the Dallas market, no, it's really not, that's not good money in any market. Stop lying to yourself and trying to justify the rape.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I am not sure where to start with this one. Patience while I sort this out.
> 
> First, your posting in the complaint section, the reason there are nothing but complaints here. I think that would be a bit obvious, but I figured I would clarify it for you in case you didn't realize where you posted
> 
> ...


Obviously agree with everything you said but I think we were duped. No way that OP is serious.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'll buy the next 2


Let's hope hes not light weight or he'll puke on a Uber driver.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

I'll puke, then rate him/her a 1 for not having Celine Dion on Spotify.

I demand value for my $4.00.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Newbie3838 said:


> There seem to be a lot of complaints here on this forum. I just wanted to share my day today.
> 
> I wasn't planning on driving because I was scheduled to work my other job (server). My boss sent me home during the lunch shift because it was slow. I marched right out of there and said you know what - I'm gonna turn on the Uber app.
> 
> ...


You have a very low threshold for what you consider making money.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Some of us actually do net good money doing this but we are few and far between. You OP are not one of them. Unless you get that coming in while running errands, it was a waste of both your time and money


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> Some of us actually do net good money doing this but we are few and far between. You OP are not one of them. Unless you get that coming in while running errands, it was a waste of both your time and money


Please define "good money". I still have not found a full-time uberX driver on UP that nets more than $10 an hour.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Please define "good money". I still have not found a full-time uberX driver on UP that nets more than $10 an hour.


I'm in a very unique market. Small college town with barely enough drivers. Very predictable surges and busy times. I typically make around 15 an hour after subtracting $0.575 a mile. Home game weekends it can easily be 30 an hour. I almost never take a ride longer than 3 miles and most are shorter. Put 4 or 5 an hour in, drive 50 miles in 4 hours and it's actually good money. Our rates are much higher than most places, I think 1.50 a mile 0.25 a minute. Trips typically gross 7 -10 without surge. Last week was 1500 GROSS with just over 700 miles. It was move in weekend though so longer rides than normal. I netted 800 in 42 hours.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm in a very unique market. Small college town with barely enough drivers. Very predictable surges and busy times. I typically make around 15 an hour after subtracting $0.575 a mile. Home game weekends it can easily be 30 an hour. I almost never take a ride longer than 3 miles and most are shorter. Put 4 or 5 an hour in, drive 50 miles in 4 hours and it's actually good money. Our rates are much higher than most places, I think 1.50 a mile 0.25 a minute. Trips typically gross 7 -10 without surge. Last week was 1500 GROSS with just over 700 miles. It was move in weekend though so longer rides than normal. I netted 800 in 42 hours.


You are in a unique market. You get $1.50 per mile. Enjoy that while it lasts, but Uber will take that away from you.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You are in a unique market. You get $1.50 per mile. Enjoy that while it lasts, but Uber will take that away from you.


I'm not sure it will be soon but I'm prepared if it happens. The trips are so short that it won't be as bad as in larger cities since the base fare constitutes a larger part of my fee than on longer trips. I love my under a miles trips


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm not sure it will be soon but I'm prepared if it happens. The trips are so short that it won't be as bad as in larger cities since the base fare constitutes a larger part of my fee than on longer trips. I love my under a miles trips


Don't worry, they strip the base fare, too.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Don't worry, they strip the base fare, too.


But when I'm taking most fares just over minimum, it won't matter as much


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> But when I'm taking most fares just over minimum, it won't matter as much


I don't follow. Minimum fare rides here can be nearly 3 miles. Most drivers drive AT LEAST a 1:1 ratio of dead to paid miles. That's 6 miles of driving for a minimum fare ride of $4 - $1 srf - 20% = $2.40, grossing you 40 cents per mile. I don't see that as profitable


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm not sure it will be soon but I'm prepared if it happens. The trips are so short that it won't be as bad as in larger cities since the base fare constitutes a larger part of my fee than on longer trips. I love my under a miles trips


In LA, the base fare is zero. They will likely take that from you as well. Like you said, you are currently in a unique market.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

The bottom line, ginseng, is that when your rates come down to the level of the rest of the USA, you will be making $6 to $8 per hour like everyone else. Make as much as you can now. I am happy you are doing well, I wish all drivers could do that well. However the reality is that Uber is one of the most ethically challenged companies in the US and treats their employees like dirt. Just think if Uber raised their rates to $1.50 everywhere. They would have a happy dedicated workforce with low turnover and good experienced drivers. Uber chooses the high turnover with inexperienced drivers. When asked why they treat drivers that way, their response is "because we can."


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

I sure wish I could make $20 over a two hour period. Then all my worries would go away.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Newbie3838 said:


> There seem to be a lot of complaints here on this forum. I just wanted to share my day today.
> 
> I wasn't planning on driving because I was scheduled to work my other job (server). My boss sent me home during the lunch shift because it was slow. I marched right out of there and said you know what - I'm gonna turn on the Uber app.
> 
> ...


Newbie3838, I just wanted to let you know how encouraging you have been. Even though you have been outed as a satirical wacko, I want everyone here to know that you've lifted my spirits. In fact, I went out and spent two hours at the airport staging area during lunch time today. After 6 arrivals and three of the five cars ahead of me in line picking up fares, I couldn't wait to get the next $60 fare to the far side of our service area. But, alas, my lunch hour finished and I needed to return to my job that goes ahead and takes out 50% of my paycheck in taxes and benefits. No fare. But I got to hang out with other Uber drivers like me and we just laughed and laughed and laughed about how this was the greatest job in the WORLD!

Thanks again for your encouragement.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I don't follow. Minimum fare rides here can be nearly 3 miles. Most drivers drive AT LEAST a 1:1 ratio of dead to paid miles. That's 6 miles of driving for a minimum fare ride of $4 - $1 srf - 20% = $2.40, grossing you 40 cents per mile. I don't see that as profitable


My minimum fares are always less than a mile and it's $5 minimum. People rarely go 3 miles. Even if it dropped to 4, I am still typically driving less than 3 miles a trip including dead ones. I actually don't want long fares because they increase miles driven per dollar of net income


----------

